# Grow your own?



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Anyone grow there own mushrooms?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm getting ready to grow a few oysters soon. I might use he wet cardboard burrito method.


----------



## NoNameMan (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm buying a grow kit this weekend!


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes. I started oysters and shiitakes last April and they fruited in October.
The shiitakes were marvelous.

I innoculated the shiitakes in oak and the oysters in aspen and maple. Keep in mind that cutting oaks is not advised after April 15 due to the possibility of oak wilt disease. You can cut them now and innoculate them several weeks down the line

This year I just ordered some shiitake spawn for Field and Forest Products that is supposed to grow well in red maple. It is their Native Harvest strain. You need a two week lead time at Field and Forest Products to get the thimble spawn, which is twice the price of sawdust spawn, but it saves twice the time in the innoculation process. One order of thimble spawn for $30 will innoculate about 16 four to six inch logs.

http://www.fieldforest.net/Shiitake-Native-Harvest-Thimble-Spawn/productinfo/KNH/

Here is a thread about my exploits with pictures from last year.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=463033


----------



## mich_mush (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been growing different mushrooms by various different methods for years, both commercially and for family consumption. The easiest entry point would defiantly be log culture, probably some kind of oyster mushroom as shiitake can be tricky. 

I have sold 'grow your own mushroom kits' in the past, but steer mostly clear of that now since no matter how the customer abuses it and doesn't follow your directions it's always my fault. Probably the easiest kits to grow would be the oyster 'straw log' types, or a reishi 'sawdust block'. Reishi are super easy to grow, but not as popular since you can't really eat them. Shiitake sawdust blocks can be tough for even an experienced grower.

One thing I will say for sure though: those morel kits are garbage. Anyone selling you one of those is a shyster; they never work...


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

What much mush said about morel kits.... Waste of money. I'm going to inoculate some logs with oyster and shiitake. Gonna try vertical logs buried in the ground a bit. I'm thinking about 4"-5" diameter. Anyone have luck this way for better production?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Jon, I'm going to give the Garden Giants a try. Just have to find a load of un-treated chips . Probably the best bet is in Mio at one of the Amish farms. The sawmill in Lewiston won't sell or give away any of their chips. Wonder what they do with them.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got a ton of autumn olive chips behind my barn up the road from you. I'll give u a buzz next week.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Sounds good Jon !


----------



## mich_mush (Apr 29, 2014)

As it happens we get all our sawdust from a mill in Mio. I'm guessing the chips in Lewiston all come to Alpena to be turned into hardboard at the factory...

I have never partially buried shiitake logs, but I have noticed the ones nearer to the ground in the stack, or the ones in contact with the ground do produce sooner than ones higher in the stack. Humidity thing I imagine...

I've heard mixed things about Garden Giants, never tried them myself though...


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

In GGMM the Chinese do logs a few ways. They stack them above ground, bury a whole log horizontal, or bury about 1/4-1/3 vertical. I know peeps that had good success with garden giants too.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I just harvested last years April planted shiitakes and made a fantastic tasting wild mushroom risotto.

Two weeks ago I inoculated the maple logs with another batch of shiitake spawn. The oak logs are better to use because they don't dry out as much, but I don't want to spare any decent oaks or cut them after April 15th due to oak wilt concerns.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I kinda grew my own. Been dumping the spore laden water from reconstituting morels in a spot for 3 years. Also toss any old or bug eaten ones I find there. Right on the edge of the drip line of a cluster of BTA's on my property. Finally, this morning 2 popped up there! Little guys, but I'm not going to argue.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Downriver Tackle said:


> I kinda grew my own. Been dumping the spore laden water from reconstituting morels in a spot for 3 years. Also toss any old or bug eaten ones I find there. Right on the edge of the drip line of a cluster of BTA's on my property. Finally, this morning 2 popped up there! Little guys, but I'm not going to argue.


I believe in this. It may not always produce. But a friend, my grandmother, and mother all had morels start to come up in their yards from doing this same thing (maybe?) after several years of it.

I suppose the debate rages if individual spores can produce mushrooms or if a mycelium has to develope from those spores to produce the fruit, or mushrooms..... Sure cannot hurt though!

Hope your harvest increases over time...


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Another one popped up yesterday on the other end of the spore dumping ground.


----------

